# shrimp safe loaches?



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Lets just say not a good idea, I would not keep any shrimp with loaches


----------



## Loachutus (Aug 27, 2010)

The pangio (kuhlis) species of loach might work. While they are inquisitive, a leg flinch from the Bamboo shrimp should send them on their way. They would make a good clean up crew unless you spot feed the shrimp. If you do decide to get some pangios make sure you get at least 4-5. With a 75 you could REALLY up that amount.

All Botias will likely harass the Bamboo, it's their nature.


----------



## Dulkred (Jun 25, 2012)

Anecdotal, etc, etc, but I keep loaches with amano shrimp (similar size to bamboo shrimp) in several tanks. Yoyo loaches, zebra loaches, and kuhli loaches, and none of them have ever cared at all about the shrimp. I've never seen any aggression towards the shrimp, and none of the shrimp have ever exhibited any injuries. 

There are plenty of hiding spots in the tanks they are in, so the amanos can hide after molting, but I regularly seem them all out together foraging.

Obviously I can't speak directly in regards to angelicus botia, though.


----------



## Loachutus (Aug 27, 2010)

My Striata and Yoyo's would flip every Amano I ever put in their tank, then dinner was served.


----------



## Joe21 (Oct 22, 2012)

Loaches and shrimp are a big no no. As mentioned, the only loach that might work is the Kuhli Loach. I'm currently setting up a 125G and I'm most likely going to have Kuhlis & Shrimp in there together.

I'm hoping it work out for me.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

What about hillstream/butterfly loaches?


----------



## chunkychun (Apr 6, 2012)

I agree with hillstream b/c they eat algae. I have hillstream, clown and angelicus with cherry shrimp and amano and have had no problems.


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

when the snails wipe the out the algae.. even the ottos go hungry.. >.< then loaches will find new food source


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

I keep kuhlis with my rcs and they don't bother them at all. Sometimes they even snack together. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghost shrimp (Jun 11, 2012)

^ Would love to see pics of them Hanging  but that's surprising about the Clown and yo yo loaches with the RCS. I'm sure my clown would destroy me shrimp tank.


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

ghost shrimp said:


> ^ Would love to see pics of them Hanging  but that's surprising about the Clown and yo yo loaches with the RCS. I'm sure my clown would destroy me shrimp tank.


Not the best picture but 









Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joe21 (Oct 22, 2012)

^That is awesome. Makes me feel more comfortable about having my Kuhlis with Shrimp. I assume they Kuhlis would go fine with most shrimp if they don't harm the RCS.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I have kuhli's in my planted tanked with platy's and my cull RCS that I throw in there. Also toss any dead shrimp I find in a tank in there to be recycled. The RCS seem to do ok but they are only culled males, so no babies but never seen the loaches bother them. Would risk in them in any of my shrimp only tanks, mostly because each baby snack can be an expensive snack. A $15 SSS or $40 TB baby eaten by anything isn't good. lol.


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah they will probably eat itty bitty babies, I wouldn't put expensive shrimp in with anything either. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghost shrimp (Jun 11, 2012)

That cool, now your making me want some


----------



## kirroth (Jun 19, 2011)

Hmm, perhaps I might try the kuhlis, unless I happen to find a hillstream (though I've never seen one for sale around here, so that one seems highly unlikely). The bamboo shrimp I've kept probably spend 90% of their time camped out at the top of piece of driftwood in the water flow, near the surface of the water. It's that other 10% I've been worried about. Can't imagine the kuhlis would pose much of a threat, and after looking at pics of the hillstream...I don't see how he could get his mouth anywhere close, without first scaring the shrimp away by touching with a wing. 

Figured the verdict would be NOOOOO loaches (mostly), but thought I'd ask to be sure.


----------



## chunkychun (Apr 6, 2012)

Msjinkzd sells hillstream loaches. If you get hillstream make sure you have an established tank. they need algae or you have to feed them veggies. My never tried to go after blood worms or black worms or shrimp.


----------



## ndbyers23 (May 26, 2012)

What about the dwarf chain loach? Would they work with shrimp, particularly RCS?


----------

